# I need help with a Totoro Costume



## ChouKuma (May 15, 2008)

Okay, so I'm planning on going as Totoro, from Hayao Miyazaki's My Neighbor Totoro. I'm not too sure where I should go about making it. I'm planning on, actually I should say hoping, to wear it at No Brand Con next year for the 2009 convention year. I have been wanting to do this for a while now, and I figured I should start the process now, seeing as this year's con just ended. I was planning on making most of the body out of either an array of hoops or a formed wire cage. I've worked with wire before, in art classes and what not, and my mother has worked with hoops (old renaissance costume for sister). I'm just not too good at planning out patterns and what not. I also have no idea how to go about making the head. Thing is I would like it to be a firm outfit, so that when people ask me for hugs, the outfit wont collapse and flatten out. I thought maybe pillows would work, but I would get way too overheated. *sighs*

So, calling all experienced Fur-suiters, and Fur-suit makers. I need help desperately! 

ChouKuma


----------



## Beastcub (May 15, 2008)

my totoro costume

i used the round frame from the bottom of an old wood papazan chair for his widest point and LOTS of hula hoops (many of which are cut to fit) and some pool noodles. his head is a round laundry basket, the tummy is inflated via an umbrella with the handle cut off. its very open and comfy inside and since it does not touch my body i was able to work 4 batter powered fans into it and i have a watter bottle and bag full of snacks inside. the frame work rests on my shoulders. i put it on by (and i know this sounds awful) by sliding on over my head via a gap between the legs. i also have a ball iniside his tail that i sit on.

i love this costume :3


----------



## ChouKuma (May 18, 2008)

Really? That's what you made your Totoro costume out of? Nice! I would have never thought of that, well maybe the hula hoops, but not the others. I imagine that the one I'm hoping I will be making will have a lot of room on the inside as well, at least... I'm hoping it does...


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 21, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i put it on by (and i know this sounds awful) by sliding on over my head via a gap between the legs. i also have a ball iniside his tail that i sit on.
> 
> i love this costume :3[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

